
Use a Design System If You Want to Speed Up Front-End Development - nilkanthjp
https://www.quantcast.com/blog/unblocking-the-front-end/?utm_source=Hacker-News&utm_campaign=Unblocking-Frontend
======
nilkanthjp
Author here - happy to answer any questions about our system and how it's been
working for us.

